# Hadogenes paucidens care sheet.



## ~Androctonus~ (Jun 4, 2008)

*Need Hadogenes paucidens care sheet.*

_Hadogenes paucidens - banded flat rock scorpion - olive flat rock scorpion_i made search but i found different answers.
what is the right substrate, himidity, and temp [C please] ?

thank,
- david.


----------



## paucidenslady (Jun 4, 2008)

the sub. is coconut shavings its call jungle earth some flat rocks for it to hide under. hum. 60 to 70% temp.should be 90 and under no lower then 81 
hope this helps


----------



## ~Androctonus~ (Jun 4, 2008)

I saw some people that breeding them at sand substrate. is it good ?
and i saw some answers that said at them that the paucidens is  dont need so "high" humidity, about 50%.
they breed them at sand substrate, and the humidity is 50-60 %. are they semi-desert spicies ? :?
chrys69, for exaple, do that.
about the temperature - how can i change the nomber from Fahrenheit to Celsius ? :?
here we don't use F, i don't know to read that.. lol 

thank,
-david.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 4, 2008)

Written by IHeart...who has been keeping them for a while.
http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/sco...f11/hadogenes-spp-flat-rock-scorpions-t40.htm


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jun 10, 2008)

I used to provide a heat source for my paucidens, but now I don't and he doesn't seem to care one way or the other.

I do, however, have a small heat matt on one side of the enclosure. I think should get bigger one, though.


----------

